# Necromunda 2nd Ed



## Narkalui (Mar 4, 2018)

I notice GW has finally brought Necromunda out of cold storage. I always felt that this was their finest game and although I have no plans to re ingratiate myself into the hobby, I am very curious about how this new edition compares to the original...

Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 4, 2018)

No, but I'm quite interested in it, though. I too thought that the original was one of GW's best moments. The new gangs look very good, although neither Goliath nor Escher are really my sort of thing. I was rather put off that you don't seem to get the rules for all six basic gangs in the starter boxed set, and that each gang seems to have its own special weapons, instead of discounts from a standard list.

I've just finished making a new gang to play in the standard rules. Hopefully I should get a game in this coming weekend.


----------



## Overread (Mar 4, 2018)

Because GW lost a court case a while back they won't release any rules for anything until the model comes out. Otherwise 3rd party companies leap in to produce alternative models. There's several doing rather well now producing purely alternate sculpts for GW models. As a result GW doesn't want to put the rules out for anything until they've got their models out as well - at least that way they get first crack at sales from their own customers. 

Necromunda is looking neat though and its one I'd want to get into; though right now I'm distracted by the new Daughters of Khaine with winged harpies, medusa and a huge winged medusa leader. Forgeworld is also looking to produce some neat stuff for Necromunda as well.


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 5, 2018)

True, even though a lot of the models could easily be replaced with generic cyberpunk or post-apocalyptic guys, such as the ones sold by Reaper - which is probably all the more reason to be protective of the rules. The recent Orlock models were very good. I'm looking forward to seeing what they make of Van Saar and Delaque. I gather there are going to be rules for genestealer cultists, which should be cool.


----------



## The Big Peat (Mar 5, 2018)

How do the rules compare to the original? I still have some old metal Eschers and Ratskins which I've never got to use.


----------



## Narkalui (Mar 5, 2018)

We made our own rules for genestealer and chaos cults but they were rediculously over powerful. It became stupid quickly. 

Suffice to say I’m very keen to see them done properly


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 5, 2018)

There are actually rules for genestealers and hybrids in the old Outlanders supplement, but not as a gang. It would be pretty easy to work out though: a magus as the leader and different sorts of hybrids for juves and gangers, perhaps with purestrains as heavies. I think the scavvy rules covered mutations, so they might make some decent cultists. But yes, it would be nice to see them done really well, especially since the genestealer models are so good now.


----------



## grimshawl (Mar 13, 2018)

Loved the original game, Necromunda. Played dozens of campaigns and hundreds of games. Necromunda is definitely one of their GWs better, more enjoyable games, It's too bad they rarely support their smaller games very well or for very long. I also enjoyed Mordheim and Battle Fleet Gothic quite a bit. And absolutely loved the old epic game. The newer version they worked on later when they put it out alongside their so-called specialist games was okay too. But the original epic was well, really epic. I played space marines, the Imperium, with the Titan Legions, Orks, Chaos, and later on Tyranids.


----------

